# [SOLVED] Asus G73JH-A1 Subwoofer damage



## starmax (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Guys!

I just bought asus g73jh-a1, Im having problem about sub-woofer.

problem sub-woofer is making a noise please watch the video,... even if the speaker is turn off its still making a noise.

I would like to ask an advice how can i fix this.

-----------------------------------------------------
YouTube - asus g73jh-a1 sub-woofer damage.wmv
-----------------------------------------------------


Thanks More Power!


----------



## starmax (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Asus G73JH-A1 Subwoofer damage*

fixed already, after creating recovery disc the strange sound is gone..

thanks


----------

